# Flat Panel TV's



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a TV for my new flat and have Â£1k limit to spend (I wish it could be more, but I have to buy all the boring stuff as well like irons, cookers etc.)

I want a flat panel with a maximum of 32" in size so I can maximise the limited space I have, but Iâ€™m a bit unsure on what to get. I have spent all weekend in various branches of Currys, Dixons, Comet, Richer Sounds, John Lewis etc, all with conflicting answers. [smiley=huh2.gif]

With the more expensive units, the picture difference really is noticeable, but up to the Â£1k mark they are all pretty much like for like as far as I can see?

LCD seems to be the latest technology and all the salesman say that Plasma will phase out over the next 6-12 months, so I am pretty sure that is the way to go, unless somebody else can tell me otherwise and knows of a good 32" plasma set?

I want to run my playstation, DVD, Cable and Home cinema speakers through it, so basically what would you buy for the money? Or should I wait for the new year sales?

Cheers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

That is interesting. I never heard tha plasma will phase out.

I am not in market yet for one of them as my CRT is still only 4 years old. But will check out again in a couple of years and see what happens then.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Amazing how the mark up on LCD's is much higher compared to Plasmas which is why they say you should take this route and more is needed in the set up of plasmas, although i would also go the lcd way if 32in was your max size.Saying that i wouldn't buy from any of the stores you have mentioned apart from JL and only for the 5yr ext warranty and price match option.
As to which model i havent a clue but i would visit the AV-Forum as its a world of info and can stop you making the wrong choice in the long run.
Only advice i would give would be to view as many as you can side by side idealy taking a DVD of your choice not finding Nemo or other cartoon films with you to view so you can compare like for like. At the end of the day if you're happy with the PQ and price thats what really counts.
Jonah


----------



## booster (Sep 15, 2004)

:lol: just had 42 inch plasma delivered friday from argos Â£1299.00 :wink: ok its a goodmans but did nt know what to expect so why pay 2 or 3 grand not to like it :? its given us more space cus ist so thin compared to a widescreen but its a lot taller just watching commando arnies arms are bigger than my head


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

I would recommend that you do not buy on the high street. You can save at least 33% by buying on-line. I know Argos is good value so they may be the exception here.

I would look at

www.unbeatable.co.uk
and
www.empiredirect.co.uk

A good 32" plasma or LCD might be more than your budget, but not by much. You would easily get a 27" one though.

I had a look at the comparison today of both plasma and LCD at Allders in Croydon. I think LCD is now better for definition, although they do not go as large as plasma yet (42" Sharp and Sony LCD due out right now though). LCD also seems better value for money. Maybe the market is changing. On LCD, I liked the Sharp TV's best for definition.

Of the plasma screens, Sony struck me as the best at present on picture quality.

Jim.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If size is an issue then don't simply look at viewable screen size as some TV's have a large border :? So a 32" with built-in speakers or a large border could be very similar in size to a 42" with a small border/no built-in speakers, etc.

IMHO


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> If size is an issue then don't simply look at viewable screen size as some TV's have a large border :? So a 32" with built-in speakers or a large border could be very similar in size to a 42" with a small border/no built-in speakers, etc.
> 
> IMHO


From my understanding on what Kev says his size issue is the Cathode tube and that is why he is looking for an LCD screen.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I bought a Sony 42" Plasma about a year ago, on the high street it was Â£4,200 and I paid Â£3,400 from emipre direct. Had a bit of a nightmare with the delivery but all in all they were good!!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

LCD is the better technology .............. they just can't match plasma screens at anything over 36" screen size. When they do then plasma screens will undoubtedly phase out ................ but I doubt that will be over the next 12 months!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

You could always wait and buy an Organic LED Screen

Rogue


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > If size is an issue then don't simply look at viewable screen size as some TV's have a large border :? So a 32" with built-in speakers or a large border could be very similar in size to a 42" with a small border/no built-in speakers, etc.
> ...


Correct Nick. I want to maximise my space and putting a normal 28" or 32" will reduce the space I have dramatically. A mounted LCD up to 32" will be perfect.

I did however go to a specialist TV place today and they told me all about HDI. When looking I can find no reference to whethere they have HDI or not, does anybody know any tell tale signs?

Cheers

p.s. Cheers for all the answers so far. I think it's going to be a 27-30" LCD unit up to Â£1200 (yes a bit more than i originally budgeted for, but now i just have to find a good one at a good price!


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


I would still look on the internet for a good price. High Definition sets are quite expensive and not yet useable (unless you have a suitable DVD player and NTSC HDI DVD's to play) in the UK. But would be future proof.

Better (for me anyway) is to get 100hz flicker free sets.

I have had a look on unbeatable for you and would recommend the Hyundai LT3000 30" LCD HDTV, it even looks the part at Â£1,180. 50Hz only but is HDTV ready.

On empire direct, I would go for the Sharp LC32GA3E 32" LCD at Â£1,243. I have seen this in Croydon, it's really good and slightly better definition than the Hyundai above. This is brand new technology.

HTH.

Jim.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Rogue said:


> You could always wait and buy an Organic LED Screen
> 
> Rogue


I'm using this technology at work at the mo - it's pretty damn good too!
Problem is, it is only .375" diagonal, so it's not to good for the living room.

Problem with organic displays is that the degrade with time, not use. So it will degrade whilst sat on the shelf without even being used.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

north_wales_tt said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > You could always wait and buy an Organic LED Screen
> ...


Some good info there, buddy.
Cheers for that 8)

Rogue


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ive jus gone through the same dilema.

Ive settled on a Sharp AQUOS 32", which can be picked up for around Â£1300, is HDI ready (1300x780 pixs), has a life of 60,000hrs and a built in tuner.

Bear in mind that Sharp manufacture the majority of LCD panels, so you can be sure you are getting a good unit.

The alternative is the Plasma. The problem with plasma is that it can "burn" the screen, and also, regassing is prohibitive in cost. The resolution at this price point is usually around 800 pix, so not HDI compatible. Also, they weigh a hell of a lot more, and the picture is always a little, well, blurred. I was looking at the new Hitachis and NEC 42" WITHOUT tuner.

So thats my choice....

Jae


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Find the one you want and then look on Kelkoo, Unbeatable or Price Runner to find the cheapest price. I saved about Â£500 on my Phillips 37" Plasma 

Cheers

James


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Jae said:


> The alternative is the Plasma. The problem with plasma is that it can "burn" the screen, and also, regassing is prohibitive in cost. The resolution at this price point is usually around 800 pix, so not HDI compatible. Also, they weigh a hell of a lot more, and the picture is always a little, well, blurred.


Burn-in is not really too much of an issue with today's plasmas, only if you have a static image for about an hour or so. Regassing is an urban myth and is never required! And why are we talking about HD when nothing in the UK is broadcast in HD?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > The alternative is the Plasma. The problem with plasma is that it can "burn" the screen, and also, regassing is prohibitive in cost. The resolution at this price point is usually around 800 pix, so not HDI compatible. Also, they weigh a hell of a lot more, and the picture is always a little, well, blurred.
> ...


@ Steve
I have been told by several 'specialist' Audio/Visual places that HD is going to be rolled out in the next 12-24 months via Sky and Telewest. If this is the case then i want to make sure my unit is going to be future proof. they told me this even after they knew I wasn't going to purchase from them and I was only after some quick advice. 

I agreee about the static image thing and re-gassing, these are now not an issue with the latest Plasmas, and can only be an issue of you play Playstation for around 100 hours+a week for long periods of time.

@Jae
You have picked a good unit there mate! The new Sharp Aqueous is being recommended by every place I have visited. The only thing i dont like about the unit is the speakers being under the screen instead of the side. It makes it look smaller than it is, which in my flat (which has high ceilings) wont be suitable. 

Cheers


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I dont think plasmas have ever been regassed, as said earlier I think it is an urban myth

I thought that the big differences between LCD and plasma (other than that they cant economically make LCD at 42") was that LCD did not refresh as quickly as plasma and so could therefore look blurred when there was a lot of action??


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Recently bought a 15" Sharp LCD for the study (Not a large room) and reasonably pleased with picture quality but neither plasma or LCD compare to the 32" Phillips widescreen in the lounge but of course the CRT weighs as much as a TT and is about 4ft deep.

The space saving is a major boon.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> @Jae
> You have picked a good unit there mate! The new Sharp Aqueous is being recommended by every place I have visited. The only thing i dont like about the unit is the speakers being under the screen instead of the side. It makes it look smaller than it is, which in my flat (which has high ceilings) wont be suitable.
> 
> Cheers


I think you will find they do the Sharp Aquos (Model Sharp LC32GA3E 32" LCD) in both the speakers under and to the side (model Sharp LC32GA4E 32" LCD). So you can do either.

The Sharp unit is the best I have seen in comparison with other LCD's and Plasma. Although it is not quite up to CRT levels yet.

By the way, I have had a Pioneer 43" plasma for quite a while now, no issues with any burn in or fading of image or resolution.

Jim.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for all your help guys, I bought an LCD TV tuesday night.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

i want one of these

http://times.hankooki.com/lpage/200412/ ... 410440.htm


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

When looking in electrical shops such as Currys, why aren't the LCD tvs properly set up? Or is there really such a big difference in picture quality between them?

I was looking at the JVC LT-26 as it looked like a good buy on paper. In the shop the picture quality was horrendous! But I can't possibly believe it is really that bad. These shops are not doing themselves any favours, unless it's a ploy to sell the more expensive models - although many of the cheaper makes looked much better.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> When looking in electrical shops such as Currys, why aren't the LCD tvs properly set up? Or is there really such a big difference in picture quality between them?
> 
> I was looking at the JVC LT-26 as it looked like a good buy on paper. In the shop the picture quality was horrendous! But I can't possibly believe it is really that bad. These shops are not doing themselves any favours, unless it's a ploy to sell the more expensive models - although many of the cheaper makes looked much better.


I bought mine from Comet in the end becasue they had the cheapest deal and price matched for me, but i agree about the varying picture quality in different stores. I took Jonah's advice and asked them to rig up a DVD player to the models i was interested in and then i picked the one i wanted. This was after doing my research into specs online. Once rigged up to an individual player you will notice teh cheaper ones really are bad e.g Currys 'Logik' Screens look tempting for price, but are SOOOO bad once you compare them to other brands.

The reason why some of the pictures are shoddy is they are ALL rigged up to ONE dvd player, so the picture gets broken down. You will also notice that the' Top end' screens Â£2k+ all have individual players to give them the best signal.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I will prob be buying a Plasma in the new year. The Panasonic "6" 42" (forget the exact model) is advertised by Richer Sounds at Â£1500 but I know for a fact they will do it for Â£1300!  Home Cinema Choice said it was Plasma of the year in Nov 2003, and everyone on avforums raves about it. Its no longer a production model but if I can get hold of one in the new year I will take the plunge.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

This is the baby

http://ws2.richersounds.com/showproduct.php?cda=showproduct&pid=PANA-TH42PWD6B-BLK

and here is the review

http://www.homecinemachoice.com/cgi-bin/displayreview.php?reviewid=3713


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Carlos said:


> This is the baby
> 
> http://ws2.richersounds.com/showproduct.php?cda=showproduct&pid=PANA-TH42PWD6B-BLK
> 
> ...


Hmmm no S-video, I have S-video in to my Phillips plasma, it is noticably clearer.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Carlos said:


> This is the baby
> 
> http://ws2.richersounds.com/showproduct.php?cda=showproduct&pid=PANA-TH42PWD6B-BLK
> 
> ...


This is the model i have and can't fault it apart from a stuck pixel which can happen to any plasma screen.
I would advise you check that its a UK model and not a grey import all to with the BX in the item code as these have a different warranty and you have to arrange delivery should something go wrong.

As for the S-Video you simply buy a different board, think i'll be looking for a LCD screen for the bredroom in the NY


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

jam said:


> Find the one you want and then look on Kelkoo, Unbeatable or Price Runner to find the cheapest price. I saved about Â£500 on my Phillips 37" Plasma
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Sounds like you have the same one as me, did you get the wall mount, stand and two remotes? One posh aluminium one and a crap plastic one?


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Which model did you go for KMP? My parents are looking to spend around Â£1300 for an LCD panel.

Cheers

Fin


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Fin said:


> Which model did you go for KMP? My parents are looking to spend around Â£1300 for an LCD panel.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Fin


I bough the 26" LG in the end. It had the best picture quality and largest screen of all the units in my budget, and it is also HD ready.  Your budget is slightly more than mine, so have a good look around, but make sure you plug a DVD into every set you look at and play with the colour balance etc


----------



## Fin (May 7, 2002)

Cheers for that

Fin


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jwball said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Find the one you want and then look on Kelkoo, Unbeatable or Price Runner to find the cheapest price. I saved about Â£500 on my Phillips 37" Plasma
> ...


It's the one with the separate tuner box and the arc shaped aluminium stand. Very impressed with it so far. I got 2 remotes with it and a wall bracket (and a plastic strip to hide the wires) but i just have it sitting ont he stand on a table.

My folks have just bought a 32" LCD Phillips for the kitchen and they are well chuffed with it too. The picture quality is excellent

Cheers

James


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

went to a market research session y'day looking at panel TVs. was conducted by an independent research bureau. They showed us 2 sets of 3 32" screens side by side showing the same rolling sequence and asked us to rate them by various parameters. Found out later that the best rated overall was a Sony LCD, closely followed by a Panasonic plasma. Then we were shown two screens side by side and ask which was better - the difference was amazing in terms of clarity... then we were told they were the same screen and asked to suggest what the difference was... simply one was showing HD off a blue-ray DVD via an optical connect and the other was showing the same picture via the SVHS output of the same player. The HD picture was amazing in purity and clarity - almost photo-like - in fact the first TV I have seen that you could honestly say was true to life. I was impressed, but it turned out that the set was the winning Sony above... the additional resolution in normal mode still made it the best there....


----------

